# Synchron Player: Using multiple outputs for short/long articulations



## Manuel M. (Sep 13, 2021)

Hi there,

I feel like this question is probably pretty stupid but I just can't wrap my head around it (maybe screen-blindness after hours of template set up):

I want to route short and long articulations to different outputs in Synchron Player with Synchron-ized Woodwinds and other Synchron libraries to follow up next. I have done this sucessfully with SA's BBCSO Pro already. 

So I have loaded an instance of Synchron Player inside VEPro 7, I created an Aux-Channel in the VEPro's Mixer View by clicking on the '+' on the respective Synchron Player's mixer slot whch creates an Aux Channe with Synchron Player's Stereo Output 2 automatically selected... just as it should and as it has worked for numerous instances of BBCSO before. 
Now I go inside the Synchron Player where I have my Clarinet Bb 1 "VelXF sus" Preset loaded. Whenever I switch the output for any articulation inside Synchron Player to "2 (Stereo)" (say "Short notes -> Staccato), all the other articulations are also switched to output "2 (Stereo)" (also the ones in "Long notes", "Legato", ect.). Obviously that's not what I want, since I want to have different outputs for short and long articulations.
I already looked inside the Synchron Player's manual where it suggests I can change outputs in the Edit-tab inside the Synchron Player. However, there is no option to select outputs.

Sorry guys... probably this is just weariness but I am greatful for any help to this tiny problem :D

Cheers,
Manu


----------



## Rich4747 (Sep 13, 2021)

You may have to create a second channel inside sychron player mixer, that channel should now be an option in the edit page lower right buttons. I dont have vepro but I know this works in the synchron player.


----------



## Manuel M. (Sep 13, 2021)

Oh, indeed... That works!  However, I either have to duplicate the preset-integrated reverb-aux (to have one return on "long" and one on "short") as it doesn't make much sense to have the reverb-return on either the "long" or the "short" output OR disable the reverb and use an external one, which I'm going to do anyways. 

Thanx a lot!


----------

